# Porcelain Shards Turned Into Flowering Blooms



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2015)

This gal turns shards of porcelain into flowering blooms.  http://www.boredpanda.com/ceramic-shard-sculptures-zemer-peled/


----------



## Glinda (May 18, 2015)

What a brilliant and beautiful way to recycle!


----------



## AprilT (May 18, 2015)

Very nice.  Funny, I had just been thinking about this section and had just finished uploading a couple of pictures to my home pc album and right after came here and saw this post.  Very cool.


----------



## Debby (May 29, 2015)

Such pretty 'flowers'!  And so creative.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Dec 20, 2015)

Love it! I haven't gone 3D yet but I mosaic,started with tiles but are doing glass.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2018)

*Paper Sculptures of Nature's Creatures*

More here.  



> I’ve had quite an exciting career over the last 18 years, I’ve worked  as an animator, directed music videos and I’ve also owned and was the  creative director of an animation company in London. All these things  were a great life experience and I learnt a lot about myself. One of the  main things I realised, was I that I missed creating work of my own. I  wanted to slow down, get off the computer and feel a bit more free.
> 
> 
> I  started to create designs out of paper about 6 years ago. I started to  make things in my spare time while I worked on graphic design and  animation projects. I first made a 2D paper hummingbird. I loved working  with the paper and found the whole experience really relaxing, almost  like meditating.
> ...


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 13, 2018)

I have to pick my jaw up off the floor !!!!  The time and the detail involved is amazing !!!!!   I'd drive myself crazy if I even Attempted to try these !


----------

